# Question. Just want to make sure this is legal



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

I was lucky enough to draw a buck tag this year. My brother did not get any tag. Question.... Can we hunt together Brother using a shotgun to shoot pheasants while walking the wind breaks for me and I stand at the other end with rifle hunting deer ? thanks. marty


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

But of course!
You can also have him just drive for you.
In the first case he needs legal flame orange, in the second case he needs it too.


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info. With some luck maybe we will get some pheasant and a deer this year. Should make a good picture. marty


----------

